
How to Hack Boingo WiFi - iamnirav
http://iamnirav.com/2008/07/how-to-hack-boingo-wifi/
======
bprater
I don't know why all airports don't offer something like 15 minutes of Wifi
for watching an ad.

Nothing drives me more nuts than being offering Wifi for $10 a day and only
needing to check my email for a minute or two.

~~~
jacobbijani
Phoneix had free totally open WiFi in the US Airways terminal. I was pretty
surprised.

------
metajack
I could have used this just the other day. I was all set to actually pay, and
then it tried to make me install software. I decided just to hack on some code
offline instead.

------
rokhayakebe
If you have a Nokia or a Blackberry you can use them as modem. I have used a
BB to get connected plenty of times and the connection is fast enough to read
HN and post comments.

------
iamnirav
I'm really hoping for some airline to offer WiFi at all of its gates, only to
its own passengers. You could use your confirmation number and first/last name
to login. If Southwest did this I'd fly with them even more than I do today.

------
ajkirwin
Really now?

